# neue bewohner



## gerdi4711 (13. Mai 2008)

Habe heute .mal zum teich geschaut und 2 Fotos von neuen anwohnern gemacht


----------



## teich-freak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Na mit den fröschen wünsche ich dir viel spaß 

wenn die erst mal machen wirst du sie am liebsten los haben wollen


----------



## gerdi4711 (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

wenn die erst mal machen wirst du sie am liebsten los haben wollen
__________________
mfg jonas 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen,letztes Jahr waren 20 stück am Teich und es war
fast kein gequake ,sie gehören eben an einen Teich.

mfg
gerdi


----------



## Digicat (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Servus Gerdi

Erstmal von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen  

Deine Einstellung gefällt mir, ist halt Natur !!!


----------



## teich-freak (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

also 100m entfernt von mir ist eine berufschule und da ist ein 50m² meter teich, ich lauf da abends manchmal mit meinem hund vorbei und dir kreischen gans schön


----------



## midnite (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*



			
				gerdi4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich nicht bestätigen,letztes Jahr waren 20 stück am Teich und es war
> fast kein gequake ,sie gehören eben an einen Teich.
> 
> mfg
> gerdi


war wohl noch nicht so weit  

Ich habe 15 gezählt bei mir. sonst höre ich mein Nachbar abends beim Guitarrenübungen. Zurzeit "singen" die __ Frösche so laut mit, dass die guitarrenklänge nicht mehr zu hören sind :crazy 

Ich habe die frösche nicht zu mir geholt und ich werde ein teufel tun, sie umzulagern. so ist es halt in der Natur.

Nur ich ahbe das gefühl, dass ich eine reine Männerwirtschaft im teich habe


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Jaja, 

das Leben wird immer stressiger, so dass man die schönen Klänge der Natur nicht mehr zu schätzen weis...
Manchmal wird man sich auch die Frage stellen müssen, ob das gequake nicht entspannender ist als der Musikgeschmack der Nachbarschaft  

Quakende Grüße, Markus


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo zusammen,

ob Krach im/am Teich oder nicht hängt nicht nur von der Jahreszeit ab, sondern auch von der "Besatzung". 
Nicht jeder Lurch am Teich macht Krawall.


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Moin moin
Ein guter Bekannter hat auch jede Menge __ Frösche am Teich, und da hört man keinen einzigen auf Dauer laut quaken.
Während bei uns 750m weiter ein Tümpel ist, und manchmal hört man die von dort die ganze Nacht bis ins Schlafzimmer.

Mir war so als wenn ich mal gelesen habe dass nur __ Kröten "radau" machen während Frösche eher leiser sind.
Irre ich mich da?

Gruß Ruth


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo Ruth,

genau andersderrum - die __ Kröten sind die mit den sanften leisen Tönen. "Radau" machen die Wasserfrösche, die demnächst loslegen. 

Am meisten Lärm machen jedoch die Knallfrösche, die sich meistens auf zwei Beinen oder zwei bis vier Rädern fortbewegen...


----------



## Nebelschnecke (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo CHristine, 
solche Knallfrösche kenn ich auch. 
Einer von denen (2 -rädige Species)  fährt jeden morgen um 4:50 mit mind.80Kmh durch unsere Spielstraße:evil 

Was die grünen "Quaker" angeht bin ich nun schlauer, danke 
Gruß Ruth


----------



## gerdi4711 (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

War heute nachsehen was am teich los ist,habe den Besuch der __ Libellen erfast-
neue sorte blau
mfg
gerdi


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo Gerdi,

ja - die sind bei mir auch unterwegs - vor zwei, drei Tagen im Doppelpack, jetzt nur noch einzeln beim Eierstipfen....Wenn ich nicht irre, sind das Pechlibellen...


----------



## teich-freak (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

ich denk __ libellen hat jeder zu der jahreszeit am teich


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich nicht irre, sind das Pechlibellen...



Wir würden eher auf eine "Azurjungfer" tippen. Auf Grund der Abbildungsgrösse lässt sich aber kaum sagen, welche ... Vielleicht findest sich noch jemand, der sich eine genaue Bestimmung zutraut.


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*



			
				Claudia & Ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> Wir würden eher auf eine "Azurjungfer" tippen.



 Ja, da könntet Ihr recht haben, die verwechsel ich jedes Jahr. Ich hab nämlich beide.  Wobei ich die __ Pechlibelle doch noch gar nicht heuer gesehen hab....

Also, hiermit behaupt ich das Gegenteil von dem, was ich vorher behauptet habe: Azurjungfer...


----------



## Teichfreund (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo,

das Tier sieht verdächtig nach Hufeisen-Azurjungfer-Männchen aus.

http://www.photohomepage.de/galerien_naturfotografie_insekten_libellen_hufeisen_azurjungfer.htm

Grüße, Markus


----------



## gerdi4711 (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo
ich denk __ Libellen hat jeder zu der jahreszeit am teich
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Das wird schon stimmen Teich-Freak aber seit ich im Forum bin interressiere ich 
mich mehr um den Teich-beobachten-Fotos,Es ist das 2 Jahr wo dieser Teich ist
letztes Jahr ist dies mir nicht aufgefallen das bei mir auch Libellen am Teich sind,
zum erstenmal ist mir der unterschied der Libellensorten (farbe)aufgefallen deshalb die Fotos.Ich hoffe ich hab dich mit den Bildern nicht gelangweilt.
Mfg
gerdi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo gerdi



			
				gerdi4711 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe ich hab dich mit den Bildern nicht gelangweilt.



Schöne Bilder sind nie Langweilig! 

Hufeisen-Azurjungfer habe ich bei uns noch nie gesehen aber so welche mit einem ganz dicken Bauch.

( Elschen, falls Du das liest: Die Libelle hatte einen dicken Bauch *nicht* ich )

.


----------



## teich-freak (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

nein finde ich nicht langweilig.

Sind eure __ libellen handzahm? bei mir is des diese jahr irgenwie komisch, die sitzem auf nem stein und ich kann die einfach berühren und die __ fliegen nich weg:crazy


----------



## Teichfreund (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hi Jonas,

vielleicht haben die __ Libellen Tollwut?   :smoki

Gruß Markus


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo Jonas,

es kann sein, daß Du "frische" __ Libellen hast. Nach dem Schlüpfen dauert es eine gewisse Zeit, bis die Flügel "ausgehärtet" sind und die Libelle damit flugfähig ist.


----------



## teich-freak (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

das mit den jungen kann sein, da sie noch klein sind.

Hab grad den banner oben gesehen("hobby gartenteich") und da sitz auch ne libelle auf der hand.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hey Jonas,

die Größe sollte die Endgröße sein. Wenn eine Libelle schlüpft, ist sie soweit fertig. Sie wächst nicht mehr.


----------



## p3ox (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hallo,

ich hab heut auch eine Libelle bei mir entdeckt! Jedoch hab ich so einen noch nie vorher gesehen, diese hier ist kurz und dick! Anbei noch ein Bild von Ihr! 

Lg, Basti


----------



## Eugen (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hi basti

das ist der "__ Plattbauch" - Mann
seine Frau ist bräunlich gefärbt.


----------



## p3ox (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Wunderbar, die __ Plattbauch-Dame ist dann auch anwesend und hat den Mann schon entdeckt 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## teich-freak (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

 ich hab nur 5-10 so kleine, ich willl auch so ne plattbauchdame


----------



## Naturfreund (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: neue bewohner*

Hi,

wo ihr gerade von "__ Plattbauch-Damen" redet...

Ich habe in den letzten Tagen mehrere frischgeschlüpfte am Teich!

Das Männchen hat sie auch schon entdeckt  .

Leider ist meine Kamera nicht besonders gut... hoffe man erkennt was  .


----------

